# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Insideout practices Dream Yoga

## insideout

This is my workbook for Sivason's Dream Yoga course.

I started with trying Lesson #1 version 1, level 1 and 2, being aware of as many sounds in my environment as I can.
First most obvious sound was the little refrigerator in my room. It's such a prominent sound that it kept stealing my attention from the more subtle sounds, which annoyed me, and only further distracted me from my awareness practice.
I noticed the refrigerator has a sort of layer of sounds. There's the continual hum, a rattle, and a sort of bubbling noise. 

There were a few other, less obtrusive sounds, like the birds outside my window, and the fairly steady stream of cars driving down the road, and other people doing stuff in the house. I only sort of maintained focus on all of these for a short period of time.

I think I prefer to work on version 2 for the next few days. In my lucid dreams I sometimes focus on physical sensations like stomping my feet, or touching objects with my hands to help stabilize and to keep my awareness from fading.

I will post more later on my observations while working on Lesson 1, version 2.

----------


## melanieb

You might also want to practice awareness outdoors.

Airplanes, trains, cars, trucks, birds, people...we tune these out all the time. 

This awareness of sounds is also neat to listen to very early in the morning, particularly upon waking. You will notice even more sounds than any other time of the day.

----------


## insideout

That is a good idea. I should try it outside.

----------


## insideout

I'm a little disappointed in myself for not being more focused on this. I've mostly just been practicing at night while lying in bed. 
I try to be aware of as many sensations as possible, which is not all that easy. Either I get distracted by the most prominent sensations, or, more often, my own thoughts.

The feeling of my own breathing, my heart beat, and the feeling of the blanket on me seems to be the first things I stop being aware of.
Sometimes I'm combining version 1 and 2 by being aware of physical sensations in my body and sounds in the environment. Not sure if this is an ok thing to do.

I want to practice being aware of physical sensations more while actually doing stuff. I've tried it a little bit, paying attention to the texture of things I touch, and the feel of my feet as I walk. Stuff like that. 
The mind really blocks out the feeling of clothing being worn.

----------


## insideout

Well, I guess I'll go ahead and attempt parts of lesson 2, starting with Diffuse Vission.

Level 1 attempt, being aware of an object on the edge of my vision on either side of me.
At first it is easier to remain aware of one thing on one side or the other, and much harder to remain aware of both sides and it was quite difficult to keep the eyes from moving to either side or focusing on something in front of me. But after attempting to maintain this awareness for two minutes, I think it became a little easier.

Level 2: I've sort of done this before. I tried it again this time with a pen, for four minutes. I couldn't really do it nonstop for the whole four minutes. The only visual distortions I notice was everything going all blurry, and a sort of glowy, ghostly shape around the pen and surround objects, for a few seconds at a time.

----------


## insideout

I haven't given up on this, but I am having some trouble staying focused on it. I'm still trying some of the basic skills occasionally, and some of the early intermediate skills. Usually in bed before going to sleep.
Maybe I should try making a game of it, like Kidturk said in his workbook. This has worked in the past when doing mantra meditation. I try to see how many times I can repeat the mantra in my head without getting distracted. I don't actually count the number of times, but try to keep it going, focusing only on the mantra.

----------


## Sivason

Good idea, make it as fun as you can.

----------


## insideout

I am still practicing the basic skills. While lying in bed, I like to try to be aware of as many sensations as possible for as long as I can. This includes subtle body sensations, sounds, a mantra, my breathing, anything I can be aware of.

Last night I was trying the intermediate skill lesson #2, Creating Motion. I couldn't remember the exact order or specific locations for moving my attention, but I did something that seemed close. I think a felt a sensation of swaying a couple of times, for a few seconds.

----------


## Sivason

Great! The specific order is unimportant. In the end it should be a flowing effect and you can move it around to create the sense of various types of motion.

----------


## insideout

Early this morning I had an interesting experience while somewhere between being asleep and awake.
It started with lucid dream that was less than satisfying, because it was too dark to see anything and I couldn't make any light. So I tried opening my eyes.
Suddenly I was in my physical body, lying in bed with my eyes open. It sure seemed like my eyes were open, I can't be certain that they actually were. It was difficult keeping them open. 
The interesting part is when I tried moving my arms. I felt my arm moving around,  but it obviously wasn't my physical arm. This wasn't too surprising, because I've done this before with my eyes closed. But this time I saw my hand and arm as a very faint sort of "static", barely distinguishable from the rest of the normal static I usually see in a dark room. But it was definitely there, moving and feeling just like my physical arm. I lifted it up through the blankets. Later, I lifted my left foot and saw it as the same faint static.
I don't know why I didn't think to try moving the rest of my body, or floating. I guess I was too fascinated with looking at my non-physical arm in what appeared to be my physical room.

It was a very cool experience. I then went on to have a rather enjoyable lucid dream. I haven't had a good one in a very long time.

----------


## Sivason

That is awesome. Get really good at it and WILDs will be much easier. You have probably read the visualization lesson, but if not, check it out. This kind of thing is not only fun, but is a very powerful way to enter LDs. Congrats!

----------


## insideout

Hmm, haven't posted in this workbook in a long while.
I'm still trying to meditate regularly. still have a hard time focusing on it. Mostly I do what you called sensory awareness meditation, and some visualization meditation.
I've found that doing a bit of physical yoga is also good meditation. My mind has a harder time wandering because the activity is engaging.
I think I need to give myself some specific goals and assignments.

----------


## Sivason

You have your whole life. Adapt parts of the lessons to fit activities you can see yourself doing and enjoying.

----------


## insideout

I am going to make a point to do visualization meditation every night before going to sleep, for at least a week. I've been doing it whenever I think of it. The other night I was visualizing moving my hands around in front of my face, trying to see and feel it as if I were really moving them. I believe it worked for a second or two. I also played around trying to "summon" shapes or objects with my eyes clothes, like I was practicing magic, or something. This just makes it more fun to do.
This exercise has helped me WILD in the past, when doing it after sleeping for a few hours. I figure it can't hurt to practice it before bed, too.

----------

